# Error when trying to update



## tripialos (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi

I am new to FreeBSD and recently i I have installed the latest version following the documentation and various articles. Once the installation was finished i I tried to run the command :

`freebsd-update fetch install`

and got the following error:


```
Directory does not exist or is not writable: /var/db/freebsd-update
```

Since indeed the folder does exist i I assumed that i I needed root privileges to update hence i I run again the command with su as root:

`su -m root freebsd-update fetch install`

and got the following error:


```
freebsd-update: 1: Syntax error: word unexpected (expecting ")")
```

Any ideas of what the problem is?

Thanks in advance


----------



## hedgehog (Sep 28, 2010)

to fetch avaiable security patches for your system:
`# freebsd-update fetch`
to install it;
`# freebsd-update install`
and follow instructions afterwards

do not mix *fetch* and *install* commands

EDIT: forgive me, Beastie ;]


----------



## Beastie (Sep 28, 2010)

su to root and try the commands separately:
`# freebsd-update fetch`
`# freebsd-update install`

EDIT: Damn!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 28, 2010)

You can have half a beer each, while the OP can read http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8816 and http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=18043.


----------



## tripialos (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks alot for the quick reply. I was breaking my head down to figure out what was wrong but never thought the the specific "mixed" command from a magazine could be wrong.

Thanks 

SOLVED


----------

